# Time Trials in the Mid-Atlantic



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Does anyone know of any time trials in the area next year? Thanks!


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

Your best bet is to check BikeReg.com. in the mid-atlantic region


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Deep Blue puts on a time trial from Port Penn DE. The 40k down near Snow Hill put on by Snow Valley was twice a year. June and August? The Triple Crown TT in Philly is the same weekend as the pro race. All will appear on BikeReg in due time.




Tri Slow Poke said:


> Does anyone know of any time trials in the area next year? Thanks!


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

The Deep Blue TT @ augustine beach is really fun...usually in sept/ oct though...i really like that one for some reason...lots of fun. I haven't done any, but ive seen a TON of TT's in New Jersey. But yeah, bikereg is your best bet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Dismal Dash in VA, I believe in March.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Dream Plus said:


> Deep Blue puts on a time trial from Port Penn DE. The 40k down near Snow Hill put on by Snow Valley was twice a year. June and August? The Triple Crown TT in Philly is the same weekend as the pro race. All will appear on BikeReg in due time.


There is no more Snow Valley. Last year we were known as Latitude/ABRT and this year we will solely be ABRT (Annapolis Bicycle Racing Team). We host 2 TT's, both of which are on the eastern shore of Maryland in Church Creek/Cambridge, Maryland. We use a loop that is just slightly longer than 40km, but it is marked off at exactly 40km with a slight warm up stretch before the start line and a decent cool down stretch after the finish. Both TT's are known as Spring Church Creek and Summer Church Creek. The course is pancake flat with portions going right by open water. Hence, the wind can be brutal if it is present. We offer team TT's as part of the event, but not many people opt for the team TT.

There is also a series in Carlisle, PA with a 40km TT in the morning and then a timed mass start mountain climb around 1:00. I think they put that one on 4 or 5 times a year. I did it once and really liked the TT. I went so hard on the TT that I had nothing left for the hill climb. This TT course is an out and back.

There is another TT out there as part of the Tour of Washington County in western Maryland. It is in Boonsboro right on route 67 and it is 20km. The Tour consists of 3 stages. A road race the first day. An out and back TT the morning of the second day. A Crit the afternoon of the second day. I believe you can do the events individually. This course has some rolling hills, but I did it with an 11-21, never came out of the 53, and never needed to cross chain. I like this course because the pavement is really smooth. Same goes for the Carlisle course. The Church Creek course has some spots that cause me to check my fillings after I finish it.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Here are all the Virginia ones:

http://www.vacycling.org/2010/D42sched.html


----------

